# Tridex Brand Latex .....



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Anybody here used Tridex latex sheet/tubes ? Or shall I be designated guinea pig and give it a go anyhoo ? Darn sight cheaper than Theraband ......

Pat


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Oops , wrong section , could one of the mods move into a more suitable section pleasandthankyou ?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

where do you find it?


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Initially Google , however here be the linky :
http://www.gymballmax.co.uk/product.asp?productid=1298&sectionid=31


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a good price for 5 meters,especially if its good stuff


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Begs the question " why so cheap ? " , but if it is up to scratch think of the savings .....


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

theres a geezer on ebay selling slingshots with reebok bands ,any idea what theyre like mate??


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Exercise bands are designed and manufactured subjected to abuse, the thicker/heavier ones should perform reasonably well for slingshots.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

A lot of the tubes/sheets sold for exercise aren't even latex ( allergies to it are commmonplace apparently ) , seems a lot of manufacturers have jumped on the bandwagon . I will order 5m of the Tridex blue and maybe 5m of black and give them a test ( nothing technical due to a lack of chrony atm ) . The tubes will have to wait ( unless some brave soul takes the plunge first ) ....


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

The blue and the black are on their way , 5m of each for next to nothing . Hopefully it won't be a big bag of meh and my band problem is solved ..... If it passes muster then I might chuck some out into the world for others to have a play around with and see what they think and do some chrony work .....


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds interesting


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Usually when companys say theree heavy there very light


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I believe this Tridex is originally manufactured in the orient. There are a few listings from Hong Kong ( detwell90 seller ) selling a plum colored band...about 5 1/2 feet...extra heavy weight...for $3.69 postpaid...There is similarity here with the Tridex product...might be the same company.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

This was listed on Ebay recently...


----------



## Charlie Cam (Jul 22, 2011)

let us know if it works when u get it mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

keep us posted


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

When I receive my purple exercise band, I`ll give you information on the dimensions and quality.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

cant wait to find out because i saw rolls of this stuff for like3$ or something.. for any resistance


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

bj where did you see that stuff? i found out the the ymca sells thera band, but i dont know about that stuff yet...


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.shopxscargo.com/product_catalogue/cat_product_details.asp?category_id=20&product_code=29585&sub_category_1_id=112&category=Exercise


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

cheaper than i remembered!


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

oo Tell us how it works out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

hmmm interesting, thx







i should be heading down to the y to get me some thera band today. il see what else they got.. hopefully this stuff is in my price range lol.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Green (0.60mm)


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow, thats good. just abit below gold, its seems.

"

Tex-Shooter Posted this 01 January 2010 - 09:04 AM

Thera-Band Thickness

Tan - .10146mm - .004 inch
Yellow - .1524mm - .0068 inch
Red - .2032mm - .008 inch
Green - .2540mm - .01 inch
Blue - .3048mm - .0120 inch
Black - .381mm - .0150 inch
Silver - .5538mm - .0218 inch
Gold - .6350mm - .025 inch

Of course tolerances apply on all thicknesses.
The bands that I make are .030 inch (two per side) Tex "


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

well ima buy me some thera gold today, and if i see any of that for cheap il pick some up but for some reason by the look of them i dont think they will work aswell as the thera....


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

there should be no reason that they wont perform.. both latex with fillers..


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whats that guy doing?! hehe i made him into a novice slingshooter


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

let me know how thay work out grate price


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Tridex arrived , just as I ran out of pouches and leather to make more with . Testing will have to wait till I get sorted , black seems to have some potential , thinner than the Theramagubbins equivalent so lifespan is probably on the sucky side , on the plus it's pretty snappy stuff .....


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

did y ou just get one colour?


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

No , I got the blue as well , very thin , not had a play around with yet though .


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that's cool. i plan on getting some asap so i can compare them to theraband that i have on hand.
i imagine that they will perform pretty good. people pay a lot for a brand name .. especially one that adds sweet scents into the latex .. smells do not make a better latex..


----------

